# Haven't sailed in 20 years



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, or rather..Ahoy everyone! I grew up in the Los Angeles area and used to sail quite a bit. My father had a Freya 42 that I sailed for years. Primarily on first dates. Apparently one looks incredibly sexy skippering a sailboat to Catalina for the weekend...or so I'm told  Spent my teen years crewing for said father, learned a lot; things like, don't make jokes that start with,"I think the mast is splintering  ," while he's within earshot. I also spent five glorious weeks in the South Pacific on a 46' Swan on unforgettable summer during college. It was quite the change lf pace from south Bend Indiana. But then I went to grad school and it turns out that after you graduate a few times, people expect you to actually get a job and work for a living! So I became a professor  , and stayed in school.

Now I find myself starting a new chapter, (no, it is not a midlife crisis! I'm a psychologist, I know!). Thus, I am in the loooong process of buying a sailboat on which to live. With a budget of about $25K, give or take as much as I want to take out of a retirement account, I am finding a great degree of variability in boat quality inmy price range. I am settled on a center cockpit boat that has the lower entrance to the aft cabin, and have seen a few O'Day 37s, some Coronado 35s, Yorktowns & Morgans. Needless to say, each is in a varying degree of decomposition, requiring time, energy & money...lots and lots of $$$.

I am excited to be here to learn valuable things about refurbishing what was once furbished. And seeking advice on used electronic equipment, and on materials and methods of getting things done.

I will also likely turn to all you experts as I bring my sailing skills back up to snuff and extend my cruising beyond the horizon.

And that's my introduction to all you fine folk, as well as the rest of you 

Thank you, thankyouverymuch.

Brin

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Can't wait for the progress updates . . . where are you planning to live aboard?


----------



## PNWHunter40 (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome........good luck in your boat quest. Center cockpit is a good live aboard option. Finding something that at least has a low hour engine or repower and replaced standing rigging is a good start. These can be the most expensive items to have to replace if you have to in a new to you boat and get a quality surveyor.


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Mike! First, I gotta get the boat...actually, maybe I should get the slip 1st lol. I wanted MDR, Marina Del Rey, but man o man are they pricey. Liveaboards are lookin at $30+ a foot! I've checked oit San Pedro & Long Beach, and they're much more reasonable. I had actually purchased an O'Day 37 except for the final signature but had to back out. I had a slip good to go in Cabrillo. Now I may end up buying a Coronado 35 down in San Diego. It's stripped down and would need a lot of supervisd work,so I may end up moving down there, which would not suck.

That's the long answer. The short version is, I don't know.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome and all the best finding your boat! If the center console is what you want, then keep looking until you find one that has good bones; the rest will then (hopefully) be cosmetic work although every project always seems to turn into a lot more money than you ever might anticipate....


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Good advice Hunter40. Yes, I wouldn't get a boat I didn't get surveyed. I used Brad Destache on one boat that I all but bought. He was really, really thorough. He's out of San Diego, but travels So Cal. I can give anyone the number who is in need of his services. As I said to my broker down there when we were discussing an Irwin 37 I was looking at, "I'm more certain to get it surveyed than I am to wear a condom when f**king a stranger!" 

That Hunter 40 is an awefully sweet ride! I wish I had the cash for one. I'm looking at a Morgan OI 41, but it needs some help. The other option is a Coronado 35 that's got good bones, acceptable standing rigging, good engine, and little else. But hey, that's enough, right?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey gamayun, took the words right off of this touch screen keyboard. I'm leani g toward this bank repo Coronado 35. They spent a bunch of cash of the hull, had all the scraping sanding and painting done, and apparently that's in good shape. The interior is supposed to be in good shape as well, I've not been on her yet, nor in her, but that's the report. ..good bones. Then she needs a mattress for the aft berth, some varnishing of the sole, electronics, canvas, some internal and external wood work, a little of this and a little of that, and BOOM! She's cruisin the seven large like a champ! 

Easy peasy, right?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know what the boats are like out on the West coast, but those in the fresh water of the Great Lakes in that price/size range were in need of a good deal of work. I figured I'd likely put as much into them as they cost. Ultimately I got tired of seeing all the flaws and deferred maintenance and decided that it would be less risk to simply raise my budget. However, I wanted to get a boat right away and not wait for a season or two. I suspect that if you aren't in a rush to get on the water, and you have time to look you might find something that's decent.

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

elliowb said:


> I don't know what the boats are like out on the West coast, but those in the fresh water of the Great Lakes in that price/size range were in need of a good deal of work. I figured I'd likely put as much into them as they cost. Ultimately I got tired of seeing all the flaws and deferred maintenance and decided that it would be less risk to simply raise my budget. However, I wanted to get a boat right away and not wait for a season or two. I suspect that if you aren't in a rush to get on the water, and you have time to look you might find something that's decent.
> 
> Good luck and happy hunting!


Thank you elliowb. I've been looking since Nov. And I'm a little rushed now because I need somewhere to live, which is what finally prompted the boat search in tge first place. I've been looking at boats as high as 35K, figuring I could get them down to 25. I was able to in one instance with an O'Day 37 that started at 33K, but it didn't survive the survey. I've got an offer in on a repo'd Coronado 35 and am waiting to hear. I also just found an ss 41 that might work. I don't know anything about the makers though. Does anyone own an ss 41 canter cockpit out there?

Almost have a boat, almost have the life.
Should be a liveaboard cruising fool in no time.


----------



## bones92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm fairly new at the whole business of buying sailboats, but I have learned that persistence and casting a wide net can make all the difference. Patience and diligence can pay off in a great deal. Also, I get the suspicion that there are a number of sailboats that you just won't find for sale online. I suspect that visiting marinas may pay off with a good deal that you snap up before someone else does.

Good luck!


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, persistence and patience and casting a wide net and loooking for an engine with low hours in a center cockpit sailboat finally paid off. (Thanks to all who provided the advice and tips). I got me a 1973 Coronado 35 Center Cockpit, diesel engine has 532 hours, sails and rigging, bimini cover and sound system and new apolstery and bottom paint and hull paint and , and, and...lotsa cool stuff to do with my boat. Looking forward to hours of back breaking work, and to spending tens of thousands refitting and making her more liveable on.

Oh, and the girls, can't forget about all the girls my yacht will attract.










Brin - 1964 Center Belly Button
Catharsis - 1973 Coronado 35 Center Cockpit
California - Channel Islands National Park
Dream - Galapagos Islands


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! Keep us posted . . . .


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Now it turns out the keel has to be dropped, a bunch of grinding and replacing of bolts and a whopper price tag. So I am not getting this boat. Ugh, I've been at this a long time. Nine months, two almost bought boats (and the two surveys that went with them), and a coupla pissed off brokers and owners have passed on this journey.

But, ever hopeful, I've located another Coronado 35' that may just be the ticket. This is the repo boat I'd mentioned in earlier posts. Ill likely need some assistance deciding where to spend what. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

nowiscertain said:


> Now it turns out the keel has to be dropped, a bunch of grinding and replacing of bolts and a whopper price tag. So I am not getting this boat. Ugh, I've been at this a long time. Nine months, two almost bought boats (and the two surveys that went with them), and a coupla pissed off brokers and owners have passed on this journey.
> 
> But, ever hopeful, I've located another Coronado 35' that may just be the ticket. This is the repo boat I'd mentioned in earlier posts. Ill likely need some assistance deciding where to spend what. I'll keep y'all posted.


Sounds like you just dodge a bullet on that one. Also sounds like you have a good surveyor that has saved you more money than the cost of the survey. As to the pissed off brokers and sellers, shame on them for not revealing all the flaws (granted, some of them may not have known, but chances are that they did). Transparency is always the best policy.

Any chance of going a bit smaller? If you're one person living aboard, it could work. And, you will probably find more boats in better condition if you look in the low to mid-30 foot range rather than 35-40 foot, holding budget constant. Not to mention that maintenance, upkeep, and slip fees are somewhat reduced too (although not by that much).


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

I looked at a lot of 32-34' boats, and granted, I Could likely live nicely on one. But you know what? I'm just in love with the center cockpit. Or rather, the aft cabin to be truly accurate. And the 35' is almost the smallest I've seen with that layout. 

I don't mind doing a lot of the work myself to bring any boat up to speed. But I go by an axom, to whit: if I don't own the tool, I can't do the job. So it's those repairs I'm trying to avoid. This repo boat may turn out to be a Godsend as the below water work has already been done, to the tune of six large. And it's basicaly a stripped down boat that needs some interior TLC & elbow grease, some apolstery, some electronics and canvas for the bimini. Throw in a cockpit cushion or two, and presto chango, I'm sailing on a babe magnet!

Getting the survey next week, third one's a charm, right? We shall see. Ah yes, we shall see....

Brin - 1973 Coronado 35' Center Cockpit
For my living and cruising pleasure.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Do not repeat, do not waste your money on used electronics. You will either be buying something someone got rid of because it was a problem unit or it is so out of date that there will be no support available.
There's really no need, if you're puttering around SC, for anything more than a good handheld GPS and VHF, both available at a reasonable price. Buy some charts of the area and a cruising guide and you'll be set for the moment. A time goes on, you can pick up your 'cruising' electronics when there are sales, long before you are ready to depart.
As someone who has lived aboard all his adult life, I would point out that "livability" is one of the most important considerations when buying a boat to live on. Sailing ability means little if you can't get comfortable in your own living room, as you only sail a tiny portion of your time aboard. Does it have good ventilation or will you have to run air all summer? Is the galley actually a place where you can prepare a meal, or is the lack of counter space always going to vex your culinary endeavors? Is there enough storage for your and your future crews' belongings, never mind tools and spares? Don't forget lines, fenders and spare sails. All need some place to be stored.
Just a few thoughts.
Good luck and maybe we'll see you out here in the not too distant future.


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks capta fornthe advice. What I'd like to get is a system in NMEA2000 that I can use to beam info to a single display screen, like on my tablet here. I also have a watch that is supposed to be NMEA2K compatible and that info can be beamed to the watch. Also, and this is the cool part, I should be able to change course and what not on an autopilot just using the watch. It also has a MOA which is also cool.

In my reading, however, I've yet to come across talk of a transceiver to beam the info to the display via bluetooth?

I'll be puttering around southern California and the Chanel Islands we have out here. At least that is the plan until I'm satisfied with my sailing skills, at which point a longer cruise will be calling my name with a Spanish accent. And eventually, the Galapagos. But for now, very coastal cruising. 


What do you think of my just getting a handheld, floating VHF? It'll have gps, as will the cool watch, so what's the disadvantage besides maybe some range?

All input is welcome. This boat also needs sails, and I'm thinking of putting in a electric windlass (I've got a very bad back), but I'm not sure I'm up to the job. Looks easy enough. But, perhaps if it looks easy I should hire someone to ro do it who will not be too expensive. I've also got to put in a storage tank for the head, which may get replaced with a fancy one who's proce is as yet unknown. I also have to get a mattresss made for the aft cabin, and have no idea who would do that sort of thing??? Suggestions??? I already know about Minnie's, for you So Cal sailors. It's famous out around here.

Brin - 1973 Coronado 35' Center Cockpit
For my living and cruising pleasure.


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

capta said:


> Do not repeat, do not waste your money on used electronics. You will either be buying something someone got rid of because it was a problem unit or it is so out of date that there will be no support available.
> There's really no need, if you're puttering around SC, for anything more than a good handheld GPS and VHF, both available at a reasonable price. Buy some charts of the area and a cruising guide and you'll be set for the moment. A time goes on, you can pick up your 'cruising' electronics when there are sales, long before you are ready to depart.
> As someone who has lived aboard all his adult life, I would point out that "livability" is one of the most important considerations when buying a boat to live on. Sailing ability means little if you can't get comfortable in your own living room, as you only sail a tiny portion of your time aboard. Does it have good ventilation or will you have to run air all summer? Is the galley actually a place where you can prepare a meal, or is the lack of counter space always going to vex your culinary endeavors? Is there enough storage for your and your future crews' belongings, never mind tools and spares? Don't forget lines, fenders and spare sails. All need some place to be stored.
> Just a few thoughts.
> Good luck and maybe we'll see you out here in the not too distant future.


Oh, and capta, any helpful hints on living aboard? I've not spent more than a few months aboard. And there was a beautiful woman involved so it was no problem. ..also, it wasn't my boat. These Coronado 35' seem to have lots of storage, no lazerette, but there will be a deck box big enough for a coupla fenders and dock line. It's got two hanging closets, and all the space under the saloon cushions and both cabin cushions.

Here's a question, should I replace the ice box (w its own refrigeration) with one of those mini refrigerator/freezer? Also, how's you TV reception? Do you get satellite?

Thanks in advance

Brin - 1973 Coronado 35' Center Cockpit
For my living and cruising pleasure.


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

elliowb said:


> Sounds like you just dodge a bullet on that one. Also sounds like you have a good surveyor that has saved you more money than the cost of the survey. As to the pissed off brokers and sellers, shame on them for not revealing all the flaws (granted, some of them may not have known, but chances are that they did). Transparency is always the best policy.
> 
> Any chance of going a bit smaller? If you're one person living aboard, it could work. And, you will probably find more boats in better condition if you look in the low to mid-30 foot range rather than 35-40 foot, holding budget constant. Not to mention that maintenance, upkeep, and slip fees are somewhat reduced too (although not by that much).


Elliowb, you sure are correct! My surveyor, Bradley Destache, (of Destache Surveyors and Boat Stuff or whatever his company is called, out of San Diego but covers the state), he does one hell of a job! He wont give advice, just the facts. Giving a lot of credit to idiots like me to figure out when not to buy a boat. But he sent me a "thank God" text when I informed him that I was not going to buy this last boat. And he is very thorough, or he makes it look like a very invasive inspection and he taps that hammer a lot, but how would I know? Maybe he's doing nothing but looking busy

The owner tried many times to get me to save my money on an unnecessary survey!!! But I live by the axom: I'm more likely to get a survey on a boat than I am to wear a condom when I'm f**king. And I always suit up.

It has thus far served me well.

Brin - 1973 Coronado 35' Center Cockpit
For my living and cruising pleasure.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

For $25K the center cockpit boats will either be on the ugly side or in need of lots of work. Not sure why you want a cc boat, as it seriously limits your choices. You can add Chris-Craft 35 to your search list.
CARIBBEAN 35 (CHRIS-CRAFT) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

bones92 said:


> Also, I get the suspicion that there are a number of sailboats that you just won't find for sale online.


Ask around. Some one was advertising on a Facebook page for a 23 foot Compac, and I commented that it was nice but what I really wanted was a West Wight Potter 19. Somebody came on and said they knew of someone. Turned out that it was a guy I ate dinner with at a pot luck twice a month. I didn't even know he was selling it, and he wasn't advertising anymore.

Same thing with an outboard. Turned out that someone was selling one at my club, but never mentioned it because it was in their garage unused for the last 7 years because after they bought it it wouldn't lift out of the water on their boat, and the dealer wouldn't take it back. They even forgot they had it in their garage.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

nowiscertain said:


> Oh, and capta, any helpful hints on living aboard? I've not spent more than a few months aboard.
> 
> Here's a question, should I replace the ice box (w its own refrigeration) with one of those mini refrigerator/freezer? Also, how's you TV reception? Do you get satellite?


I believe the Coronado would make a good liveaboard, but probably not the boat you'd want to circumnavigate on.
Tips for living aboard? Find a marina that isn't run by a tyrant. Some don't even allow laundry drying, some make you dock bow in, etc. 
As for a fridge, live with what you've got and make your decision after a few months. That's pretty much true of everything except the safety issues. Live with what you've got until you have a definite idea of what needs changing. A handheld VHF is what I meant. An electric windlass is an absolute must in my book. No way you can pull your anchor by hand or with a manual one at 60' a minute if you are in a bind. I've seen it time and time again where folks are trying to pick up their gear with a manual windlass or by hand, and they are being blown all over the anchorage with the anchor still far from the surface. Installation is a breeze. If you get a freefall windlass all you need is two wires from the battery, a solenoid and a switch.
TV? What's that? No, no sat TV. Haven't seen TV outside of a bar in 5 years, but my kid sends dvd's or jump drives with shows and fliks on them once in a while.
Can't help you with SoCal suppliers. Haven't been anywhere near there since 1976. We are in the Caribbean. It might be cheaper to rebuild the bed to a standard mattress than order a custom mattress. The PO said this one cost over a grand!
Have fun.


----------



## nowiscertain (Apr 7, 2016)

krisscross said:


> For $25K the center cockpit boats will either be on the ugly side or in need of lots of work. Not sure why you want a cc boat, as it seriously limits your choices. You can add Chris-Craft 35 to your search list.
> CARIBBEAN 35 (CHRIS-CRAFT) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


Hey KrissCross, I started looking at everything in a large size range and over the months I've probably been on 60+ different boats, and looked at pics of dozens and dozens more. And gradually I narrowed it down to what I want, a cc boat of 35-41 foot. I onow it limits options, but I have to narrow it doqn to just one eventually. I'd be happy w an aft cockpit craft, but I prefer the cc and aft cabin. I really liked the Irwin 37 very much in one config, that w the galley aft of the saloon, but I've only seen one set up that way for sale anywhere in the US from which shipping would not be prohibitively expensive. I also liked what I saw of an S2, but couldn't get on one myself. I hope that the Coronado will be ample boat for So. Cal, and then I'll move up when it's time for me to leave the nest in a few years.

Brin - 1973 Coronado 35' Center Cockpit
For my living and cruising pleasure.


----------



## east4 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi nowiscertain,

I ended up buying this boat you orginially posted about. I am not a bot. Is there anyway I can contact you to ask you some questions? You gave the owner permission to keep the survey; I can prove I own it buy giving out your name and the owner's name (I will do this though in a private message, for the sake of not putting your info on the internet). I would really appreciate your help with me getting in contact with you. I'll make sure to check back on here to review any forum replies. 

Thanks for your help 

- east4


----------



## Cute_Litte_Sicangco (Sep 9, 2016)

bones92 said:


> I'm fairly new at the whole business of buying sailboats, but I have learned that persistence and casting a wide net can make all the difference. Patience and diligence can pay off in a great deal. Also, I get the suspicion that there are a number of sailboats that you just won't find for sale online. I suspect that visiting marinas may pay off with a good deal that you snap up before someone else does.
> 
> Good luck!


Useful tip! Thank you. I am just starting my sailing experience again and look to find more relevant info through this forum. Thanks!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

your coronado 32-41 center cockpit sloops will get you from cali all the way south and thru canal and mebbe even around west caribbean and omy the caribbean islands--mebbe even up to maine and ....
a boat is only as good as its sailor. a boat can be modified to suit the sailor. 
they do have a stout hull. coronado 34 was of olympian 34 molds by hank mckune. stout boat. the others-- different designers. as you figger out sailing, you will figgerout what makes you happiest and keep to that.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

your coronado 32-41 center cockpit sloops will get you from cali all the way south and thru canal and mebbe even around west caribbean and omy the caribbean islands--mebbe even up to maine and ....
a boat is only as good as its sailor. a boat can be modified to suit the sailor. 
they do have a stout hull. coronado 34 was of olympian 34 molds by hank mckune. stout boat. the others-- different designers. as you figger out sailing, you will figgerout what makes you happiest and keep to that. never rule something out just because it is unpopular--learn why they are not so popular, an d ask questions. it may be the best boat for the job.


----------

